# Onion Question



## smokin218r (Aug 18, 2015)

What temp do onions get soft??

I am currently smoking a meatloaf with some diced onion in it.

My family doesnt like crunchy onion and I didnt think about the fact that I would only be taking it to an I.T. of 165.

Will the onions be cooked?

Thank You!


----------



## driedstick (Aug 18, 2015)

I think you will be fine, throw a slice on the rack beside the meatloaf and see how she goes?? 

Good luck - I love smoked meatloaf


----------



## smokin218r (Aug 18, 2015)

driedstick said:


> I think you will be fine, throw a slice on the rack beside the meatloaf and see how she goes??
> 
> Good luck - I love smoked meatloaf


Thanks DS! IT at 133 right now.


----------



## driedstick (Aug 19, 2015)

Well???? How did it turn out?? 

DS


----------



## smokin218r (Aug 19, 2015)

driedstick said:


> Well???? How did it turn out??
> 
> DS


Onions were cooked just fine. Turned out pretty good for my first smoked meatloaf.

Kinda threw the "kitchen sink" in it.

Will post a new thread soon.

Thanks DS!!


----------



## driedstick (Aug 19, 2015)

Great glad to hear everything came out good for you - Awesome 

DS


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 19, 2015)

My family don't even want to see the Onions. I have been pureeing the ingredients for Meatloaf for years. Everything in the Food Processor, Onions, Green Chiles, Garlic, Ketchup, Eggs, Bread Crumbs, Etc...Everything but the Meat! Dump the contents on the meat, mix well and form. The flavors are uniformly distributed and no complaining...JJ


----------

